# Time for new tires



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hands down Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring. 

You will not find a better A/S tire in my opinion.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...assurance-comfortred-touring-tire-review.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=GTAS

I like the top 3 in this list. The Pirelli is more of a ride comfort oriented tire; the Conti PureContact is more of a handling tire. The Premier A/S is somewhere in between - and pricey. The cool thing the Michelins do is uncover new sipes as the tread wears down to 4/32" so that traction does not degrade. I do find them a bit noisy, though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have Continental True Contacts on my 2013 RS and General Altimax RT43s on my 2014 LT. Both handle well haven't had any snow to try them in yet.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

You did not say which Cruze you have. Different wheel sizes and all. 
I am considering the Continental PureContact*.
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...chnology&partnum=25VR7PURECXL&fromSurvey=true

Same price, slightly better ratings.

*[h=1][/h]


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

It's the base model for 2013. Tire size is 215/60/16


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone else from a snowy region that had tires last year that they were very happy with in snow and rain?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

hyperman said:


> Anyone else from a snowy region that had tires last year that they were very happy with in snow and rain?


Yes, our winter tires, haha.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

hyperman said:


> Anyone else from a snowy region that had tires last year that they were very happy with in snow and rain?


I live four hours north of you and have driven your stretches of I81 and I90 in snow storms. 

This is the only tire I can recommend that will keep your daughter safe in all weather conditions. https://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-wrg3/ 

It is not always easy to get - and is not inexpensive. But it is less expensive than an insurance deductible: either auto or health.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Nokian WRs have long been the standard. 
If you don't want to go that route, take a look at this:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/chartDisplayWinter.jsp?ttid=188

[url]https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/chartDisplayWinter.jsp?ttid=221
[/URL]


----------

